# chant 22



## john hardy (Nov 4, 2005)

does anyone have any info/pics of chant 22? my dad was cook on her i believe at the normandy landings. i know she was there as a water tanker, but know nothing more of her later history, even google is not my friend!


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

*Chant 22*

Hi JOHN
If you go into the GOOLE SHIPBUILDING site you will find info. on her
Regards 
lamptrimmer


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

chant 22 11/1/1944 yard no 410 1946 trond jjahre norway 1949 wodnik poland inland waterway 1960 regards graham


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

john hardy said:


> does anyone have any info/pics of chant 22? my dad was cook on her i believe at the normandy landings. i know she was there as a water tanker, but know nothing more of her later history, even google is not my friend!


Hi John,
Chant 22 was at Normandy and I knew her well at the time.
I was in the tanker Dolabella with 12,000 tons of fresh water as cargo and we operated off all beachheads from Day 2 and following ten weeks.
We supplied water to the invasion forces -minesweepers,tugs,MTB's and landing craft...When ports were liberated we began discharging our water into small tankers and they took it into the ports.
Chant 22 was one of them and her crew often came aboard Dolabella for a chat so is quite possible that I saw your dad...
Regards,
Stan


----------



## john hardy (Nov 4, 2005)

WOW! quick and concise info, thanks guys.


----------



## john hardy (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a friend doing me a watercolour of a chant on the Normandy beaches, and was wondering if anyone has, or knows where to access, blueprints/drawings of a chant showing accommodation, galley etc. plenty of pictures of the exterior but little on the internal layout. thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

I just found this post and have made a virtual model of the Chant, pix attached. I believe I still have some pix/drawings of the ship in my archives. I don't remember any of the interior, but I'll check.

Good Luck


----------



## john hardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks sully, much appreciated.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

CHANT 22
O.N. 180106. 402g. 215n. 142.2 x 27.0 x 8.5 feet. Tanker.
4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (10½” x 13½”) 220 bhp 4HRL type by Crossley Bros Ltd, Manchester.
11.1.1944: Launched by the Goole Shipbuilding & Repairing Company Ltd, Goole (Yard No. 410), for the Ministry of War Transport, (F. T. Everard & Sons Ltd., managers). 
21.1.1944: Completed.
4.1946: Ministry of Transport. 
6.1946: Sold to Skibs A/S Fratres (Jorgen Jahre, manager) Norway, and renamed TROND. 
1946: Sold to Bulls Tankrederi A/S, (same managers), Norway. 
1948: Sold to Skibs A/S Fratres (Bjorn Stenseth manager), Norway. 
1949: Sold to Polish Government, converted into a water carrier, and renamed WODNIK. 
1958: Zarzad Portu Szczecin, appointed as managers.
1960: Deleted from Lloyd’s Register due to being no longer sea going and to lack of information.


----------

